# O Gauge Auto Reverse for P to P



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am looking for some type of electronics to run a trolley back and forth (point to point operation) on my mantle for the holidays. What I do not want is the trolley banging against the bumper to flip the reversing unit. Is there a product made that will slow the trolley down, stops and reverse, then slowly throttle back up? I'm looking for smooth operation. Or, can anybody point me to a DIY project for this??? thanks!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DId you see my auto reverse project?

It runs a dc can motor.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

My #60 trolley worked well when I first got it, and more so after cleaning and lube. Recently it stopped working in one direction. I am happy with the originally designed reversing system if I can keep it working. I haven't looked inside yet, but the motor works great in one direction, so I assume it is the reversing mechanism. I had assumed that they used a mechanical reversing mechanism, rather than an E unit. Do I have the wrong idea? Also, before it died, it was quiet in one direction and loud (gear noise) in the other. Any suggestions?
-thank you,
lar


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

Answer to self:
Greenberg says "the 2 halves of the field winding are connected to a pair of contacts, ...and (either) circuit is completed through a contact spring attached to the moveable bumper slide." I guess I need to get off the computer and get my hands dirty and look inside the trolley again. Practice vs. theory.
-lar


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

Got the trolley running. Previously, I was afraid to go completely inside, and I got the contact cleaner and the lubricant all mixed together in the wrong places. With the armature and brushes out, it was obvious that I made a mess. Now it runs quiet and smooth like butter with the cleaner and lubricant where they belong.
Sorry if I got off the track of your forum, but your discussion inspired me to tackle my dead trolley. 
After staring at it running nicely, now I can see what you are trying to do with the slow down & speed up. But it has to be fast enough to bush in the bumper.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of lube did you use?


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

What kind of lube did you use? 
This time I first used pot cleaner on all contacts, esp. armature face. 
Then I carefully greased or oiled trying to keep it away from all contacts. This time I used a little automotive grease (not lithium but stickier) on worm gear and bumper slides. The trolley came with what looked like that on the worm gear, but on my previous attempt I got it all mixed together when I over sprayed with pot cleaner. 
Both times I used a few drops of light hobby oil from needle tip on top end of armature in hole. (maybe too much last time)
Grease and oil seems to be staying where it should.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Trolley is like the gang car number 50.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Getting back to the original question. A DC engine runs much beter on a time circuit. Simple to build. By using diodes you can decrease the voltage to track sections It msy take some work to do, depending on the number of iodes to use and the heat generated. ROb Paisley showed a diagram on trolley operation.


----------

